# My New Project 1955 Shelby AirFlo



## thommy21 (Jul 8, 2011)

<EDIT Make that '54>  I was talking with my Uncle about how people here in Crested Butte love their townie bikes.  He told me he still had his '55 Shelby, pretty sure that's the corrcet year for this if not let me know, in the basement and was going to throw it out.  If I wanted it I could have it.  So he shipped it to me and it's now my new project.  A little rough in spots, some fender dents, and missing some items but overall pretty good shape.  Will be be looking for (like many I'm sure) a chainguard as this one is pretty beat up, front light and rear rack.  If anyone has some of these parts let me know.  Wheels will need to be rebuilt.  Going to do a basic restore then look into fully restoring it at some point in the future.   This is my first old townie restore.  Just finished my '84 Diamond Back that was mine when I was a kid racing BMX.  This will be a lot more work but should be fun.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 8, 2011)

1955 is about right, this is one of the Shelbys built by AMF after they purchased the brand and moved production to the Cleveland Welding factory. As an AMF Shelby, the serial number on the crank hanger should be followed by two digits and the Cleveland Welding symbol, such as 55Cw. the two digits preceeding the symbol indicate the year.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 8, 2011)

I've read about Crested Butte in at least one of the bicycle books out there, and their townie/beaters are legendary!


----------



## thommy21 (Jul 8, 2011)

RMS- Took a look and it's 54Cw.  Thanks for the advice. So we were close but still a Cleveland built one.  Kinda figured since the Shelby tag on the front reads Cleveland OH.  Lots of great info on this site and lots to learn.

Adam-  Yeah a lot of cool bikes out here.  Not many run around fully restored but typically in cood condition given a lot of people ride them even in the winter.  Some really crazy modified bikes too.  Fat Tire Week out here is a lot of fun.  Chainless race and Bridges of the Butte 24hr Townie Tour etc.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 8, 2011)

Thommy, Great find!! What I like about these bikes are the red stripes painted on the tank! I have one also and just located a delta rear light for it. Check it out.


----------



## thommy21 (Jul 11, 2011)

GMAN- Exact same bike! Yours is in much better shape though.  After doing some cleanup there is quite a bit of pitting in the chromed parts but for the time being they will do.  I too like the red striping.  For some reason my Uncle tried to paint over on them when he was a kid.  I've been using evapo-rust and found that whatever he used is coming off with that (and the rust) but not the original pain.  So the fenders and tank should clean up pretty well.  Can you post a pick of the rear light?  Just curious what it looks like.  Also the switch on the tank I assume is for the front light.  If so how does the wiring run?  Not that I need to worry about that right now since I'm a ways away from even finding a light.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup I got lucky on this one since I bought it blind. Mine too had a bit of cleanup but not too bad. Most of the rust I found was on the inside of the fender. I have not installed the rear light yet, I found it at memory lane classics.com. You can have them send you a catalogue. it is the Delta triple light. they may have the front light for you also. Here is a link with one showing the light. http://luxlow.com/bicycles/1950-shelby-52a-airflo-ballooner-bike-2300/  I am installing it this weekend along with some new tires and handle bars. I thought I wanted to keep it original but I am changing it up a little bit with some wheels/tires, handlebars & pedals.  I will take some pics this weekend of it. the switch on the tank should be for the horn. The front light has a switch on the back of it. I will take some close up pics of the lights and tank for you this weekend.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 13, 2011)

BTW There is a swapmeet here in town this weekend I will keep my eyes peeled for those missing parts you need.


----------



## thommy21 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help GMAN!  I had to get a new wheel set since the originals were way too far gone.  For now I'm wanting to get it in riding shape so not going to go with exact replacements on wheels and tires just yet.  Maybe further down the road on that stuff.  Let me know if you find anything at the swap.  I'll send you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## thommy21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know what size battery(s) are used for the horn?  Are they 2 D size?


----------



## yeshoney (Jul 18, 2011)

I have this rear rack with Delta inertia brake that came from my 1955 Shelby

Joe

TFGNJRG@aol.com


----------



## thommy21 (Jul 22, 2011)

So here it is after a basic clean up.  Evapo-rust is a lifesaver when cleaning up rusty junk.  Couldn't use the wheel set or tires as there we just too far gone.  Other than that and a couple nuts and bolts the rest is all original.  Going to ride it like this for a little while and then decide if I want to get it fully redone.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Aug 9, 2011)

looks good Thommy!! It cleaned up nicely! I finally got back to mine. I gave it a good cleaning and new look.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Aug 9, 2011)

Thommy, On your front forks does the little white emblem look like a poor rattle can spray job? Mine does and I cannot figure out if it was done like that originally or someone tried to do it later on.


----------



## thommy21 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm liking the red.  Nice job.  

Yeah the two side emblems don't look the same as the white on the fenders.  One of mine is even offset on the fork a bit.  Looks almost like someone just slapped a stencile on there and hit it with paint.  It's pretty old looking though so I think it's original just not very professional.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Aug 12, 2011)

I am guessing then the guy whose job it was to paint those forks was being lazy. .oh well it adds character...I am going to put those down tube back on mine. I took them off and thought about painting them black but I dont know..Your bikes looking good also! One thing about these shelbys is not too many people out there riding them so I guess thats cool when you pull up on one.


----------

